# New Dead Level Hunter from DCAP



## Illyan (Feb 4, 2008)

Look great!!

I think it will be authorized in WAF 3D and Field Format.

I looked it and it's very interesting product. I have a burning desire to try with a central of 24" or 27"...instead of my normal setting...

Very great stab for sure!!!


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Illyan said:


> Look great!!
> 
> I think it will be authorized in WAF 3D and Field Format.
> 
> ...




Works great to!


----------



## Illyan (Feb 4, 2008)

ricksmathew said:


> Works great to!


Hummmm if i take it with a central (24" or 27"), it will not be to heavy??

I will maybe hunt this year...and if the Dead Level works great for target with central, i have a stab system for hunt to...Need to study that after X-Mas, depending on my Budget...

And this stab will be a really great "Eyecatcher" on the field...


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

ttt


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

Merry Christmas from all of us at DCAP


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

Hope to meet some of you at the ATA Show , booth #3708


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Say Todd have a gear time out at the ATA show.


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

MICCOX said:


> Say Todd have a gear time out at the ATA show.


Thanks Mike, we will!


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

bump


----------



## roofer (Dec 13, 2005)

Talked to Todd Tuesday night. order some parts for my bow. got them today .Great guy,great product,great service.Have a great ata show Todd


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

ttt


----------



## roofer (Dec 13, 2005)

bump


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

Planning on trying this out on a bow of mine soon. How do you guys who use it for hinting like it? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

I am waiting on mine to show up.


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

ttt


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

bump


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

bump


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

ttt


----------



## INarcher711 (Aug 25, 2012)

Just ordered mine today. Can't wait to get it on my new Rush XT (when it gets here)!


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

bump


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

INarcher711 said:


> Just ordered mine today. Can't wait to get it on my new Rush XT (when it gets here)!


Thanks for the order, it will ship in few days, were a little behind.


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

ttt


----------



## INarcher711 (Aug 25, 2012)

cncmachiningman said:


> Thanks for the order, it will ship in few days, were a little behind.


Sorry, didn't mean the stabilizer but the bow.


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

bump


----------



## INarcher711 (Aug 25, 2012)

Got my dead level hunter today. It is a very nice, well built piece of equiptment! One question. This is my first time stabilizing a bow. What is the best way to do it without a balancer?


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

Mount it to the riser and keep it low towards the riser then tighten up the front qdc, then adjust ur back bar left to right to get the bow to balance left to right, u may need to add some weight front or back depending on ur sight, give me a. Call in the evening if u need some help and thanks for ur business



INarcher711 said:


> Got my dead level hunter today. It is a very nice, well built piece of equiptment! One question. This is my first time stabilizing a bow. What is the best way to do it without a balancer?


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

bump


----------



## INarcher711 (Aug 25, 2012)

cncmachiningman said:


> Mount it to the riser and keep it low towards the riser then tighten up the front qdc, then adjust ur back bar left to right to get the bow to balance left to right, u may need to add some weight front or back depending on ur sight, give me a. Call in the evening if u need some help and thanks for ur business


Do I do this at full draw?


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Tater1985 (Apr 28, 2008)

ttt

Interested in hearing some feedback from those who have been shooting a DLH. I think this is an excellent design and would love to see some pics on other bows.


----------



## Termite (Mar 29, 2005)

I want one..Where can I get?


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Termite said:


> I want one..Where can I get?


http://www.deadcenterarchery.com/


----------



## Termite (Mar 29, 2005)

Missed that link first time around. Thx


----------



## Jlgordon333 (Mar 19, 2014)

Any more thoughts on this system? I am looking to put it on my Carbo Spyder...


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

The system works great, i couldn't believe how much of a difference my bow held with it on! Post your question over in the General Archery section, you will get more replies over there.


----------



## Ault (Mar 29, 2011)

Agreed love the versatility of this stab system


----------

